

Ask HN: Non-employees making a full time living online - emilioolivares

How? App, consulting, youtube, blog, ecommerece?
How much? Getting by, same as a regular job, flying high?<p>Thanks for sharing!
======
Beached
Working from home really gives you the advantage of living in area's much
cheaper then you would normally think about for Tech industry. You can bring
in drastically lower income and still have a higher purchasing power parity as
someone working in the valley.

